# Roe!



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

*Crappie Row fried in butter bit of pepper,onion,Thyme and Rosemary... Awsome!*


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I could sure go for fried fish right now ,do you bread them at all , a good beer batter fish fry , hhhhmmmm were can i get fish fry at 5 am


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I make caviar with it, but either way, I love the stuff!


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

I love it,I eat mostly Perch roe . They are more plentiful . I also smoked a big batch of Pike roe. Still not sure on that one,kinda funky .


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Pete that's why you always keep some fish in the Freezer, I do batter my fillets but not the roe.
Tink I was going to try the caviar route but seemed a pain removing the membrane and was not sure how it would turn out not doing so.
Dale, Not here or at least this spot, Crappies are the kings of the pan fish. All the others all always tiny. Regularly pull out stringers of platter size crappie though.
You might wanna try and give those pike eggs a soak in buttermilk? It helps with not so fresh fish may help them too.

Oh I ya I fried up the fillets last night, my own batter recipe and a hot no#8 cast iron pan of peanut oil.
About 4 pans worth. 
Mixed up some tarter sauce, heavy on the onion. I just think onion,espesialy green onion goes great with fish.
I was out of precut fries and did not want to mess around cutting fries ( really want/need a fry cutter) but I did have the premade hashbrown patties. tossed them in the oven on a sheet till they where nice and crispy.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

ROE is fish eggs , i get it 

i have a little fish in the freezer but , never enough , didn't get to any ice fishing , i will get out this summer on lake Michigan

my dad is 2 days from retirement and fishing is on the top of his list for the summer 

i miss perch but lake Michigan perch really fell off in the 90s daily limit is still only 5 per person i think 

my dad has a good boat , and if we can only take 5 each , we go for salmon and trout 

back when we could catch 25 each a day and you could actually catch that many with 5 of us in the boat then clean them assembly line style , or i suppose disassembly line 
then the fish fry for the family we would have about 15 people eating fish , good times 
now we have fish boils with the lake trout and get the crew together


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

wow thats a small limit! 35 is our smaller limit in certain water and 50 is tops.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

other lakes are 25 or 50 but the perch on lake Michigan was made 5 when it got so bad and it has gotten some better but not a lot i don't think i don't follow it as much any more.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

||Downhome|| said:


> Tink I was going to try the caviar route but seemed a pain removing the membrane and was not sure how it would turn out not doing so.


I use one of them cone shaped food mills with the little holes. I break up the sacs, mix them up with a small amount of water, put a bowl under the mill, and gently stir the eggs with a wooden spoon. This forces the eggs through the holes and catches the viscera. When done drain the water off the roe, stir in a teaspoon so of salt per pound (start light on the salt and let your own taste guide you). Ready to eat a half hour after you add the salt.


----------

